# comment changer une icone



## murielle58 (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

je voudrai mettre des icones sur mes dossiers qui sont sur mon bureau
j'ai télécharger des icons pour mac en gif et jpg mais impossible de les mettre sur mes dossiers
petite info je suis vraiment une grande débutante pour mac
merci de votre aide

murielle


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (29 Octobre 2008)

murielle58 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je voudrai mettre des icones sur mes dossiers qui sont sur mon bureau
> j'ai télécharger des icons pour mac en gif et jpg mais impossible de les mettre sur mes dossiers
> ...



ici, tu trouveras des explications en images pour changer tes icônes


----------



## andremonnier (31 Octobre 2008)

Il y a un petit logiciel gratuit.Il a pour nom  icoco  chercher dans Google. Vous pouvez mettre comme icon, une photo ou image. C'est très bien
Salutations

                                           Dédé


----------



## alain-patrick (31 Octobre 2008)

murielle58 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je voudrai mettre des icones sur mes dossiers qui sont sur mon bureau
> j'ai télécharger des icons pour mac en gif et jpg mais impossible de les mettre sur mes dossiers
> ...



Hello, Murielle.A) cliquer 1X sur l'icone que vous voulez voir sur votre dossier. Dans le dossier
"fichier" cliquer sur "lire les informations" cliquer 1x sur l'icone désirée et dans le dossier
"edition" cliquer sur "copier"
B) cliquer 1x sur le dossier dont vous voulez changer l'icone. de nouveau cliquer sur"lire les
informations" cliquer 1x sur l'icone que vous voulez remplacer. Puis dans "edition" cliquer sur
"coller" et voilà votre nouvelle icone en place.


----------



## murielle58 (1 Novembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup

murielle


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Novembre 2008)

Je déplace dans "Customisations" ou tu trouveras toutes les réponses à ce sujet


----------

